# vr6 oil change?



## LoveTheVDub (Jul 30, 2009)

This isnt the 1st time im doing an oil change, but i want to make sure i do it right this time...

its a 97 vr, 2.8liter... 1st of all, how many quarts of oil(bought the car without an owners manual, last oil change i looked it up, but it was a very skeptical process, so maybe an actual VR owner will be able to enlighten me)? Secondly, the 1st oil change i used lucas oil....is this recomended? or is it not a big deal?

EDIT: It has 132k miles...any oil suggestions?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a 2003 GLI (vr6). It took almost 5.5L. But i suggest you first add 4.5L, then startup to get the oil pumping (for 30secs or less). Then check the level, and add accordingly.
I've never used Lucas Oil before.. if it feels good to you then that's your choice. I recommend a 5W40 tho.


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

use 15w 40 Total or Fuschs that is the good stuff . the oil capacity is 7L but you are only going to be adding 5.5L - not everything comes out.


----------



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

Your Vr should take about 5.8 Quarts.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

In my 98 Vr i use Pentosin 5w40 and had good oil results from blackstone laboratories at around 4-5K OCI, they said I could go longer but I like to change it every 4-5K depending how I drive it.
As for capacity I always put 5.5L and add accordingly if needed, I never have to add it, put 5.5L or 5.8 quartz and you'll be fine.


----------



## Eurosrulebig (Jan 16, 2007)

so you have to use 5.8 like stated before, Ive use Castrol Syntec and it's been good to me. I only use 5 quarts and half a bottle of lucas cause i tend to track my car at random times. For that many miles you should use 10w40 and you should be golden, I usually do it 3k miles cause i push it atleast twice a month. ohh and how did you like the lucas oil? i been looking into it.


----------

